# Weekly Competition 2019-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F U2 R2 U' R U R2
*2. *U2 F U F2 R' U F U2 F2
*3. *R U2 F2 R F' U' R F R2 U'
*4. *F' R' U F2 U R' F2 U R'
*5. *R2 U R U F' R2 U2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D U' F' D' R F L' U' B' U B2 R'
*2. *D' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D L' B' D' L' B' U2 L B' R U2
*3. *B D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U B F R U L F L2 D2 U'
*4. *R2 B2 U2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D' B L2 F U L R' D' L2
*5. *L D R L2 D2 F R2 B' D' R F U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 U2 L' Rw' Uw' R B Fw Rw2 F U F' D F2 U' L' B' Rw R' Fw Rw' R Uw' B2 L' Rw Fw2 F2 Uw R2 F2 D' Rw' R F2 D' L Uw2 B Fw'
*2. *R Fw2 F L2 R D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw D Uw' U2 F' U F2 U' B' Fw L R2 Uw' Rw R Uw' F2 L' Rw' R' B2 D2 R F' R2 U2 R2 B R
*3. *D2 F U' Rw' F D' Rw2 D2 U L R' Uw U2 L2 D Rw' Fw' U2 Rw' U2 R' D F2 L' F Uw L R2 Uw2 R2 Uw' R Fw' L Rw' F2 L Rw' F L2
*4. *L2 B D' Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 Rw R2 U' Fw' Uw' Rw' F R2 Fw2 L Fw Uw' L' R2 B' Rw2 U' B' F' R2 F R2 B2 Uw2 L Rw' D B2 R' B' F L Fw
*5. *Fw' Rw2 B U Fw' Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 U L' B' Fw D R2 D Uw Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 F' D U' B2 U2 L F2 L' Uw2 F' L' Rw D' F2 Rw2 D' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 D Lw Dw2 B' F2 D' Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw2 D Dw' Fw F' D2 Uw' R2 U' F' Dw' Fw' F Lw' Rw' R F' Rw D2 L' Lw' B2 Lw' Rw Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw2 R D' Lw2 Uw2 L' B2 Dw2 B2 D2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw' R Fw2 Lw' Uw2
*2. *L Bw Fw F2 Dw2 Fw2 F' Dw F2 Rw2 R' Dw Uw' L' Lw Rw' R' Uw' U B' D Dw' U' B Bw' F2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 U2 L Dw Uw' Rw' D' U' Fw2 F Uw' Fw' F2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 F Uw' B' L Lw D R' B' Bw Fw Rw' R' B Lw
*3. *D Bw Dw2 R Uw2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 Lw' F Lw2 R' Bw Rw Uw Rw2 Dw2 R2 U2 B2 L2 Bw F' D2 F' Lw F2 L Lw' Bw Fw F' R2 D2 Bw2 Lw D Dw' B2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw' D Uw' U2 Bw F D' Dw2 L2 Dw L' Lw' Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' Dw
*4. *Bw Lw' R2 U' Rw B' Bw F L' Lw Dw' B2 L Rw' R Bw Lw2 D2 Uw2 Lw' Bw F2 L' D' U' Fw' U' L2 F' R' D Dw2 Lw2 Fw' U' L B' Lw' Rw' Dw Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Uw F2 L' Lw' Uw2 F R' U2 B' D' Uw B' L' B' D2 B'
*5. *Bw Fw F2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 D' R' B2 D2 Dw Uw2 U2 R2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 R2 Uw Rw' Bw L' R D Rw2 U' Lw' Rw R2 B D2 Uw2 U2 Lw F2 Dw Rw2 Uw L2 Lw2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' L' Uw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U L2 Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 R 2U2 2R R 2F2 F 2R F' 2L2 3F2 F2 2U' 2F D2 3U2 2F R2 U' L' 3F' 2R2 F' 2R 3F' U2 2B2 3F2 F 3U' 3F' 2F D' 2D 2U' 3F L 2U2 2B2 R 2F2 F 2R B D 2L R' F' 2R' F R2 U2 3F2 3R' B 2F 3R' 3U2 L 2R D' U F2 3U' B2 D' 3F' 3R2 2D2 2L'
*2. *2F 3U2 3R2 D2 2D2 U 2L2 3R 3F2 2F' 2D F2 R' D' 3U2 3F 2L2 3R2 2B2 F2 L 3R2 F2 3U2 2U' 2L' 2B2 3F2 D' 3R' R' B2 2U' 2B D 2D2 3F' 2F' 2L2 3F' U L2 2L' 2U U' B' 2B' F' 2L' 3U' L' 3R' U2 L 2L2 3F' D U2 F2 U 3F' 2F 2D2 2L' 3R' 2R' F2 2D U2 3F2
*3. *B 2F' L' 2L' B2 2R 3F 2F' 3R D' U2 2F2 L' 3R2 R 2D 3U2 2L 2B 3R2 U2 2B2 D2 F' L 3U2 L' F 3U 3R' 2D2 L2 2R' R 2B2 D2 2F2 L2 2F' 2D 3U' U2 2L2 R 2U2 3R 2B 2L2 R' 3F 2F 2L2 R2 3U 3F' 2F 2R D F U 2F2 2D' R2 3F2 3R 2R2 D' B' 3F' L'
*4. *2B 2L' 3R2 3F2 2L' 2F F' L' R F 3R2 U' R 2F F2 2L' D2 B' 3F 3R' 2U' 2L' 2B 2R2 3F2 F2 2L F' 3U 2U' R 2D F 2U2 2R2 2D2 R2 3F' 2L 3R D2 3U 2U' U' 3R' 2R2 2B2 L' R 2B2 R B' 2R 2U2 B2 R' 2F2 L R 2B 3U 2U R 2U2 R2 F 3U2 2B' L2 D'
*5. *2U2 R' 2U2 F2 3R' R' 2B' 3R' 2B' L' D 3U 2U U2 3F 2F F' L2 R 3F' 3R2 2B2 R2 F2 L 2R' B' 2F2 L U' 2F2 3R 2R2 R' 2F2 L' 3R2 2R' 3F2 3R 2R F2 2U2 B 2L' 2R2 2D2 3F2 3R 2B2 2U' 2L' R2 U2 R' 2D 3U2 U 3F' D' L B2 D 2D2 2L' U' R 3U2 2F2 D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 3F' F 3D' U2 2L2 D2 2U 2B2 3B R2 D U2 3L2 3D2 2B2 L2 R' B2 2F' 2D' 3R 2B' 2L2 2B 3F' 3L' 3B D' 2U U2 3B2 2L R' 2D2 B' 3L 3D' 3U' 2U 3L2 2R 2D2 2L2 F' 2L' D2 2D2 3B2 L 2U' 3L' 3U 2R R2 2D U F' L 3L' 3R 3U' 2R B' 2R' 3B 2L B' 2L 3R2 2B 2U2 U2 3B' 2R2 B2 F' 3U 3L 3D' 2B2 3U' 3R' B 3B2 R2 B L 3L' 3R' F2 2D2 U2 2F2 2L 3R' 2R 3B D' 2U
*2. *3R2 2D2 3R2 D2 2L2 R 3U' 2B2 2F' U2 R2 3F' 2F L' 2L2 B 3L2 2R2 R2 2B 2R' 3D' 3R2 2R 3F F 2U2 2F' 3D' 3R2 F' 2D2 2B' F' 2U2 3L2 2B2 2U2 3L' 2R2 2B2 3D' 3F F' D U 3B2 D 3R2 2R' 3U 2U2 3F' 2L2 3L 3F2 D2 3U2 2U2 3F' 2U' B' F' D 3U2 3B2 2U' 2F R2 3B 3F2 F2 3U 2L' 3R2 3F' U' L' 2F' 3L 2D' 2B F L' 3F D 2U' B2 2R' 2B 3L' 3B2 2L2 3B2 D' 2D2 U' F 3U 2F'
*3. *3B2 D2 2B U L' 3R2 3U' 2R' 3U' 3B' F 2L' 2R2 3U' B' 3F' D2 2U' 3R2 3D' F U' 3F L' 3U 3L2 B2 2B' 3D' B2 3F2 D 3U' 3L2 R' 2D2 3L2 D2 2L 2B' R F 3R D' 3U2 B' 2F' 3L B2 D' 2B 3L2 3F 2D L2 2L2 2F' 2L' 3R 3D2 2U2 U2 L' D 3U2 2U' U B L2 F D 2R D 2D' U 2L 2U' 2L 3L2 3F2 3R 3U 2B 2F' F' 2L' 3B 3R U 2R2 F' 2R2 B 3F' F' 2L' D 3F2 3U2 2U'
*4. *3R' 2F' 3L 3D2 3R2 F2 3U' B F 2D2 B' 3B F' L' 2B2 2R2 D L 3U' 3B 2F' L 3R2 3D2 2B' L2 2D' 3D' 2U U' 2L' 2B2 3U2 2U' 2L' 2F 2R2 R2 2D' 2R2 3F' L 2B2 3U' 2L2 2D' R2 2F' F' D' 3D' U2 L2 3L2 B2 D 3L2 3B 3R2 3D 2F U 3R' 2R2 R2 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 3B2 3R' 3D2 L 2D' 3B2 2F2 R' F2 2R' 2B' 2L2 D' 3F 2R2 3U2 2B' 2D2 2U 3B' 2F 2D' 3D U R 3U' 3F2 3R' 3U2 3R'
*5. *U2 2R' F2 3R2 R' 3D 2R R' 2D2 2L 3B R F2 U L R' 3U U B' F L' 2D' 3D 3U2 2U 2B' 3F' U 3B2 D' F2 R2 2B 3F 2R2 B' 3D2 2B 3B 3D2 L F' 2R2 D 3U 2L 3U2 F 2R' 2F 2L' B2 3B' D 3F 3U2 F 3U' 2L 2R D' 2F 2R' 2B2 3F' U 3F R2 B 2U' U 2B' L2 3B 2R2 3D 3U2 U2 B' 3R' 2D2 3D2 L' 3R 3D U 2B 3L 3F' L 2D2 3U' L' 3L2 3R2 2R D' 2L 3U2 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
*2. *R F2 R U' R U' R' F' U'
*3. *F U2 F U' F R' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 L D2 U B2 D2 R U D' B R' F D U2 R' D' R2 D B' U B' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F' U' B U' R2 F B D2 B' R B' F R' U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B R Fw Uw
*3. *B' U' R2 B2 D F2 R' U' F' L2 R F' U' L2 U2 R F D' L2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D' R2 Fw D Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 Rw' B Rw' B' D2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L B Fw' U B' D' Uw' B2 F Uw' U B2 R2 F' L U2 B' F' Uw2 F'
*2. *B D2 Uw' U2 R2 F2 U Rw Fw2 Rw' D L2 U2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw B' F R2 U' Rw F2 D U' L2 Rw' U' B2 Fw F D2 U' B2 L Rw Fw2 F Uw'
*3. *Uw' U2 B' D' U' B F' D2 L Rw2 R2 F2 D Uw2 B D' Uw' L' F2 Uw2 L D' L2 Rw R' U2 Rw D2 Fw2 F' R2 B2 R Fw2 D2 L Rw2 F Uw' U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Lw D2 U Lw2 Dw2 F Rw Fw' L' Fw' F' Lw' R Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' U' B2 Fw' F2 R Bw' Fw' Lw B' R' Uw2 B' Lw' Rw R D2 Dw2 Uw Rw B' L' B' D Fw' Uw' L2 R' Bw Dw' Uw Lw Fw L2 D Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw B' Fw2
*2. *B' R2 Bw2 F U R F' D Rw2 R' U Fw2 F' L B2 Fw' R' Fw F Lw2 Fw2 Lw U Rw2 Fw' L Bw Lw2 R U Fw' F Rw2 U Bw' Fw D Dw Uw' B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 B Fw Dw' Rw U Lw' U L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Uw F2
*3. *Lw' B' U2 B' Dw' Lw2 R Bw' L2 R2 Bw2 Fw Lw B' Fw' F' R2 Dw Uw U' F2 Rw' Fw F D2 Fw' D' U' R' B' Bw Fw2 F U2 Bw Fw2 Dw' B' F2 L Bw Dw Bw2 D' Uw Lw' R' D Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw Rw2 Fw2 D Bw' Fw F' Dw Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' 2U2 F D2 3R' 2U' 2L' 2U' 2F' 2R 3U' B' 3U2 3R B2 L2 2L2 3R 2R' R2 3U U' 2B 2U2 3F' 2D' R2 2B' 3U B' D R' D' 2D2 3R 2B2 D 3F 2D' 3U' 3F' F' L' 2F2 L 3R2 U L 2L' 3F 2L2 2R' 2D2 2U 2B2 2D' 2R 2U' B' R D' 2B 2R' 2F' R D 2D' 2U' 2B2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 2D2 3D U' 3R' 2R' B2 2D 2B 3D' 3U F L' 2L2 3L2 B' D U2 L 3L F2 2U2 2F2 2D' L' F' 2R 2F2 F2 3L 3D' 3L' 2F U' L' 2B' 3U 2R' 3D 2L2 3L2 2R 3F' F2 R' 3F' R' 2B2 3B 2F 2L' 3F 3U2 2U 3R' 3U' 2U U2 3B 3F' L' 3L 3F U' 2B2 3D2 2U 2B' 3F2 F' 3D2 2U' B 2B2 2F2 3R2 2R2 2B' 2R 2F2 3R' 2U' 2B2 3L U2 3L 2B 3R 2U 3B2 U2 3L' 3R2 D' 2D2 2B2 3B2 3D 3R' 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 F2 R2 U R' D U' L' D' U L2 D2 F' U F' U B' U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*2. *L' D2 U R D B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 F' U' Rw Uw
*3. *F' D U' L F' U L B' R' B F2 U' B' D R B D' U2 L' U2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *D' F2 B2 R D L F L' U F2 B2 D' L2 F U2 F2 B2 U' L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F' B' R D' F R D F2 D2 B2 U L' D' B' F2 L2 B' F' R2 F2 L' Uw2
*6. *L F' L' R B' D2 B2 R' F' R2 U2 B' L2 D' U2 B F' D2 R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*7. *D' L2 R' B' D' L2 B' U2 L R' F2 B2 L R2 F R F' U F2 L' Uw2
*8. *U L F L R2 B2 D U2 R' D' U' B2 U' F U F2 L B' U L2 B' Rw' Uw
*9. *L2 U2 B D U' B2 U' L' U' L2 R2 F' R' B L' R D U R' B Rw Uw
*10. *U2 F2 L U R2 B2 F R F' L2 D U2 R U2 L2 B D2 F2 B' R2 F Rw2 Uw2
*11. *U2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 L' U R' L2 D U2 R D' F' D2 B' L2 U2 B' D' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *U2 F R B' F R' L' B2 D F' B' R F' U2 B' L' U' L D2 U Fw' Uw2
*13. *U' D F R L D2 U' L2 F' B' U' R2 B2 L' B' F L' R' B U D Fw' Uw
*14. *F L U2 L R U' R B' U D2 R U L2 B D' B' R2 B2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *U D' B2 L2 F' B' D U2 R U' L2 U2 D2 L R2 D U2 L R' Uw'
*16. *L2 R U' D2 L F' D2 U2 R D2 L U B D' L R D' B2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*17. *R2 L' U2 D L2 D2 L' F' R L F2 D' F2 R F' R' B' F2 D2 Fw Uw2
*18. *L D2 F2 L2 U B' L' U2 R U F2 L F R' F2 R2 D' R B2 D'
*19. *R2 L2 D' B' R' D' F2 B L F L D F' U' D2 R' L' B' F' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*20. *U' B' U' L' D L2 D L' B' R2 D' F2 R B2 L R' D2 R' L U' B' Rw' Uw2
*21. *B R2 F2 D L' R F2 U D L' D F D' R U' B' R F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*22. *L D R2 L' F' R' L D' U2 F D2 U F2 D2 F' B' U' D' B' R2 F' Rw' Uw'
*23. *R F2 D2 R2 B F' D2 B F2 R' B' D U R B2 U2 F' R' U' Rw' Uw'
*24. *U B2 U F' R' B R' U' L2 R' D2 F2 L B D2 R' B2 F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*25. *F2 D2 L' R' B' U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' D' Fw Uw'
*26. *B U2 D' L' D B' U D2 B' D' R F' D F2 U B D' F' D U2 R Fw Uw
*27. *U2 B D L2 F' R2 L' B L2 D' L' D2 U' F' B2 R2 B D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*28. *B2 L' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B' R2 L D2 U' L F' B D2 F D' U' Rw Uw
*29. *F2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F2 U F U2 D' R2 L2 F R' L U' Fw' Uw
*30. *R B' L' R' B' U2 F D F L' U L' R2 D2 B L' B' F' D' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *L2 U D' L D' L' U' L U' D2 B2 L' B' F' L' D2 B' L2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
*32. *U D2 R B2 R' D' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' U D' R Fw Uw'
*33. *U' F2 U D2 R' B' D F' R U' B' L R' U2 F' D' L D' R' U2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *B R' D2 F' U' F' D' B F U2 L' B' D2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *U' B' F' U' L R2 B' R2 F' L2 R F2 D' F2 R' F' L D' F2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*36. *F D' L2 R U2 L' F2 B D F B' U D' B' U2 D' L' R U2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*37. *U' L2 B U2 R2 U D' B U2 L R' D2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L Fw' Uw2
*38. *D U B' L' U L2 D2 L F2 D B2 F L' U' D' L2 B2 F R2 L' Fw Uw'
*39. *L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F L D R' D2 F' R' L' U B2 L' B' F2 U Fw'
*40. *R F' R D' F L F' D2 L B' L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 R' D Fw Uw
*41. *R2 F U' F2 L D2 B' F2 R D' U R D' B' L' F L' U' R U D' Fw Uw
*42. *D L2 U2 D L2 B' F L' B L R2 B' L2 D U2 F D F2 U Fw' Uw'
*43. *R2 B' D' L' R U' L' B U' L' U L2 F L2 D2 U' B' L' R' F' R Fw' Uw'
*44. *U2 F2 B' U B F' L2 B' R2 L' B D2 R2 U D B R' L' F Rw Uw
*45. *D U' B2 R' U' F' B2 U' B2 L R U2 F2 B2 U' D2 F2 D' U F R'
*46. *B U2 D B2 F' U L2 B' R D' B' U B D' U' R F2 R' L' U Fw' Uw
*47. *R' F2 D B' L R2 F R2 B' L D' F2 U2 L D2 R2 F U R B Uw'
*48. *L' R2 F U' L2 B D F2 L F L' D' U L' R B2 F2 D' U2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *U2 L' U' B U F2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 U' D L' F2 U' B2 R F D Rw' Uw
*50. *F' R U R' B U B' U2 L2 R F' B' D R2 U F R2 D L' Fw Uw2
*51. *D B' R2 F2 B U B L D' R L' F D2 L2 R' U2 L' R B2 Rw Uw2
*52. *F L' F2 U' F R' F U B' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' B D' U2 L2 B' Rw
*53. *R F' B' L' D F' D' L U2 D' L D' L' B2 R U B F U2 R' Fw' Uw2
*54. *D2 F R' F' U2 F2 U' R U R' B U' R2 D2 B' F' L' B F' Rw' Uw2
*55. *L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B' R' F2 U B U D' B' F' R B2 R U2 Rw' Uw
*56. *B2 F R' D' L D' R' U' L B' F2 L F2 L2 U D B' R' F2 Rw Uw
*57. *L2 D' R' U2 F D R2 B L D B2 U R' F2 U2 B2 L R2 B L Fw' Uw'
*58. *B' L' D' L U F2 L2 B U F D2 R' L2 U F D R U D2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*59. *D R2 L2 U' F' U2 L2 F' B D' U' R F D B2 F R U' F' R2 L Fw Uw2
*60. *R' F B L F R U' D L' D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' B' R2 D U Rw Uw'
*61. *U D' B' D B2 U F' B2 U' F2 R2 B U D L' F L B2 R U' Fw Uw2
*62. *R D' F2 D L U' B' F D' F R2 F2 L2 D L U2 R2 U B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*63. *D' F2 D' R' L U2 D2 L' B U B2 R' D F L' U2 F' U F' D B Rw' Uw
*64. *L' F L D2 U2 F2 L' B L2 B U' B F2 L' F B2 L D' U Fw' Uw'
*65. *L2 F U' B R D U' F2 B U2 F2 U2 L' R' D R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*66. *L B2 F' L R2 B2 F' L' B D2 U2 F' D L F2 R D' U B L2 Fw Uw'
*67. *B U2 F D' L2 D B R U' B D2 L B' L' B2 F U' B2 L Fw Uw
*68. *D B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L D' L U2 L' F R' B2 U' R2 Fw Uw
*69. *F' D2 B' L D2 L2 D' F2 L' U' F2 L D' B R2 U2 F' U L' U2 B' Rw Uw
*70. *R' L' F2 R' F2 D B2 F' L B F' U B D L2 U' R' B2 U' B2 Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' L U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2
*2. *B' R B' U2 B' R D' R' F B2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 R B2 L2 D2
*3. *D2 L' D2 F' D' F U L F U' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D'
*4. *F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U' B' L2 B L B2 L' R U2 F'
*5. *B2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D F' U2 L B2 D2 R U' R U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F B R' B' R' D' F R D F2 U2 R U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2
*2. *F2 U B R L F' R2 F' B2 D R D2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R
*3. *U' R F D' F D L2 F2 B' U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 U
*4. *R D' F D B' L' F R2 D B' U F2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2
*5. *D2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F D2 B' L2 F L' D' L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' L B D L D' L D' R' F' L2 B2 U F2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U'
*2. *L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 D' F' U2 B' D2 U'
*3. *L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' U R2 F2 R U2 L F' D2 L' D F' R'
*4. *F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 L' F R2 B U' L' F' R2 D2 L2
*5. *L2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U L U L2 U2 R' U' B' F D' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' F R B2 L' U2 F' R2 D' B U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 D' L2 D' U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D' R' F2 D F R' B U L B F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 F2 D' R' B' R B F' U' L B' R D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U F R' F2 U2 R' F'
*3. *F B' L2 D F U2 D L' D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2
*4. *F U2 R B2 F2 Rw' Fw' U' R' Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw L Rw2 U' F2 R B L' D2 Fw' F' R' F2 D' Fw' L' F Rw' R B' Uw' Rw2 U L' F Uw U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' F' R F' R F U2
*3. *L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U R' B L R' D' R2 F2 R2 U
*4. *Uw' Rw' Uw' U2 F2 R F' Uw R Fw' L' Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw' F Rw B' Rw R2 D' R B' Fw2 F' U' R D' Fw2 Rw F L Uw2 U2 R2 D2 Uw2 U2 R
*5. *Dw U L2 Bw Fw L' U Lw2 R' B2 Fw' U2 L' Lw U' Fw2 U R2 F' R Bw2 Lw' Uw2 U' F2 L' B2 Fw Lw D Rw2 D L2 Rw B2 D2 Uw B' Lw2 U' Rw2 R2 B' F' Dw' F2 Dw Lw' Dw2 B2 D Dw' B2 L' Dw U Bw F' R2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F2 R' U R2
*3. *U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U L' F2 L' F2 R F' U R
*4. *B' Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 U2 B' Fw F Rw B2 L' F Uw' Rw' D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 L2 Uw' U' L U2 B2 F' R D R B' Fw L2 R' B2 L2 Fw'
*5. *L2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw U L2 U' Lw Dw Uw' Lw' D' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw F Lw2 Fw2 Lw Fw2 Uw' Bw Uw B' U2 L Rw Bw F' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 B2 L Bw F2 D Uw L2 Bw' U' R Bw' Rw B' Bw' Fw' F2 Uw Fw Rw2 R2 Fw'
*6. *2F' F' D' 3U' L' 3F' 2F 3U L 3R2 F' 2R2 B' 3F D2 2R2 R F' 2U' U' 2L2 R2 D B 3R R2 D' B 2D U2 2F' 2R2 2B 3U 2U 3R 3F2 2F' 2D' 2B 2D 3U2 2L' D' 2L' R 3U 3F R2 3U2 U B 3U 3R2 B' F L' 3R' 2R' 2F2 F' 2R2 2B D2 3U 3F2 L' R2 D' 2U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F2 R U R F2 U'
*3. *B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' D' F2 D2 R2 U F U' L' D U2
*4. *Fw F' Uw Fw' U' Rw2 F2 R' B' L2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' U2 F' U B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw' R2 U R Fw Uw F' R2 Uw' L2 Fw' L' B Fw2 R Uw
*5. *L Lw' R' D Uw Fw2 L' B2 Fw U' R' Uw2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw' U L' D Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Lw2 U F' Dw L' R2 Dw2 Uw2 B Rw' F D' Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Bw U L' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw B Lw D B2 Dw Lw Fw R' Dw' Bw' L
*6. *L 2L 2R B2 2B2 3F' 2F F 2R D' 2L2 3F2 F 3U L' 2L D 2R' 2D2 U' F2 3U 2U 3F 2D' 2B 2F' F 3R' D L R2 F U 2B' F' 2R2 U 3R' D2 2L2 2R' R D' U' L' 3R 3F2 R2 B 2L' 2R' 3F F2 D' 2L' 3U' 2U L 3R' 2R 2B F2 2L' B2 3F2 2U' B' 3R 2R'
*7. *3U' 2L 3R 3U' 2L R2 U 3R D' 2D 3D 2U 2B 2F' 3R' 2R D' 2B U2 3L B R' D2 3U 2U U' 3L U' 2R' D2 3R' 3U' 2U2 3B 3U2 2U' L' 2L2 3R2 2F2 3L' 2B' 3B 3L' 3R' 2B2 3F' 3L2 F2 3U 2B' 2F' F2 R 3U 3B2 3F' 2F F2 D' 2D2 U' 3L2 3F2 U 3R' D2 3U R' D' 2U2 3B' D' 2D2 3D 3U' 3B 3D' B2 2B 2F 3U 3R 3D F L2 D' 3B2 3F2 F2 R U R2 3F 2F D2 2L2 2U 3R F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR4+ DL3- UL3- U2+ R2- D4- L5- ALL1- y2 U1+ R2- D0+ L4+ ALL6+ DR DL 
*2. *UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL1+ U4+ R1+ D1+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U2- R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL6+ UR DR DL 
*3. *UR2+ DR0+ DL2+ UL1+ U5+ R3+ D2+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R1+ D1+ L2+ ALL3- UR UL 
*4. *UR2- DR3- DL3+ UL5+ U2+ R4- D3- L3- ALL2- y2 U5- R5+ D5+ L5+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
*5. *UR5- DR0+ DL6+ UL1- U1- R1- D3- L2- ALL6+ y2 U3- R3+ D4- L3- ALL6+ DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' L B' L U' R' r' u
*2. *B L' U B' L U' B' L' r b'
*3. *U L' B L B L' U' R L r' u
*4. *U' L' B U' L U' L U' l' r
*5. *L R' L B L' U B' L' l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -3)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 3)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 1) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L R' B' L U L U B U'
*2. *B U R' U' R' U' R B' U' B R'
*3. *R U L B' R L' R' U L' B' U'
*4. *R U R L' R' U' B L' B R U'
*5. *L B L U' L' R L' U' L B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U2 R2 U F' R U F2
*3. *D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U R F R D2 B2 F' L' D L2 B'
*4. *B2 F' R2 Uw B' L' R Fw' Uw' L F2 L Rw' R' Fw' R' B Uw Rw U2 F2 D' L2 Rw2 Fw U2 Fw' U R' D2 Rw' R2 Fw2 R D2 Rw2 B R' Uw2 L
*5. *Uw Rw2 D' Uw' B' D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw R2 D L Dw Uw' U' B2 R' D' Dw U Lw Uw Lw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Lw R B Dw2 Lw2 F L2 Lw Fw Uw' B L2 Bw' Lw Rw B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw' Rw' F Lw' Fw F Lw Uw' B Bw' F L2 Lw' R
*OH. *L2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L R U' L2 D' L' D R U2 F'
*Clock. *UR5- DR3+ DL4- UL4- U6+ R4- D0+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U1- R3+ D2+ L6+ ALL4- UR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R' U R L R U B' l' u'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0)
*Skewb. *R U L' B' U' L' B' L' R L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' B' r' R F L' l' b f' B' L' B' R' F
*2. *r' b l f' l L' b' l' b L B R F L B F' L'
*3. *l r' b r b' f' r b B F L R' B' L R
*4. *B F f l' r f r' b' B L' B L' R' F R
*5. *L F' L F R' l' f r' B F R' F L B' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw U' R' Uw Lw' B Rw' Lw' U L' Uw' Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw u' l r b'
*2. *Bw U L' Bw U' Lw' U' Bw L R B' Uw' Lw Bw' Lw Rw' Lw' Rw Lw' u' r' b
*3. *U' Lw' B' Rw U' Bw' L R' Lw Rw U Lw' Bw Lw' Uw Rw Bw' Rw Lw l
*4. *Lw' B Rw Uw L Rw' R Bw U L' Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw u'
*5. *U' Bw' R' B Rw B Uw L' Rw' L' B' Lw Rw Bw Lw' Uw Lw' Bw u' l r' b'


----------



## Lux (Nov 27, 2019)

3x3: 19.36, (16.48), 18.44, (20.94), DNF
Ao5: 19.58


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 27, 2019)

When I submit times using the manual entry (I use cstimer), it says Fewest moves on the screen in a black box, like it would when you finish a FMC solve and it tells you DNF, whatever you got, etc.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> When I submit times using the manual entry (I use cstimer), it says Fewest moves on the screen in a black box, like it would when you finish a FMC solve and it tells you DNF, whatever you got, etc.


I am aware of this issue. It hasn't seemed like a big priority to fix because it doesn't actually hurt anything. If I ever get where I have more time to work on the site, I might try to fix it someday.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2019)

Results for week 47: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and parkertrager!

*2x2x2*(158)
1.  1.41 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  1.48 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.55 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1.58 Legomanz
5.  1.63 Varun Mohanraj
6.  1.67 asacuber
6.  1.67 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.74 Mateusz Kozioł
9.  1.80 OriginalUsername
10.  1.85 ExultantCarn
11.  1.92 parkertrager
12.  1.97 Helmer Ewert
13.  2.05 Dylan is nub
14.  2.19 Luke Garrett
14.  2.19 JakubDrobny
16.  2.20 TipsterTrickster
16.  2.20 AlphaCam625
18.  2.30 NathanaelCubes
19.  2.38 Nutybaconator
20.  2.41 Trig0n
21.  2.43 turtwig
22.  2.58 jancsi02
23.  2.66 BradyCubes08
23.  2.66 MrKuba600
25.  2.67 DhruvA
25.  2.67 [email protected]
27.  2.68 2017LAMB06
28.  2.69 Zeke Mackay
29.  2.72 OHboi
30.  2.73 Angry_Mob
31.  2.86 boroc226han
32.  2.87 BradenTheMagician
33.  2.90 G2013
34.  2.91 mihnea3000
35.  2.95 OwenB
36.  2.97 Ontricus
37.  2.98 cuberkid10
38.  3.03 2016LAIL01
39.  3.04 monstercuber
40.  3.05 Michał Krasowski
41.  3.07 tJardigradHe
42.  3.10 DGCubes
43.  3.11 ichcubegern
43.  3.11 Coinman_
45.  3.13 smackbadatskewb
46.  3.16 Dream Cubing
47.  3.17 riz3ndrr
48.  3.19 SpiFunTastic
48.  3.19 Clément B.
50.  3.27 remopihel
51.  3.36 Deadloxz
52.  3.46 eyeball321
53.  3.47 MCuber
54.  3.48 DesertWolf
55.  3.51 BraydenTheCuber
56.  3.53 T1_M0
57.  3.55 typo56
58.  3.58 Parke187
59.  3.59 weatherman223
60.  3.62 twoj_stary_pijany
61.  3.65 Dragos Cadariu
62.  3.66 abunickabhi
63.  3.70 Logan
64.  3.76 Valken
65.  3.78 Shadowjockey
66.  3.80 NewoMinx
67.  3.82 d2polld
68.  3.86 Sub1Hour
69.  3.88 bennettstouder
70.  3.92 ARandomCuber
71.  3.94 trav1
72.  3.99 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  4.00 jvier
73.  4.00 Antto Pitkänen
75.  4.02 Underwatercuber
76.  4.06 Alpha cuber
77.  4.15 wuque man
78.  4.18 Fred Lang
79.  4.21 V.Kochergin
80.  4.22 Natanael
80.  4.22 abhijat
82.  4.23 Matthew d
83.  4.28 Liam Wadek
84.  4.30 MattP98
85.  4.31 begiuli65
86.  4.32 Rollercoasterben
86.  4.32 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  4.46 [email protected]
89.  4.51 oliver sitja sichel
90.  4.53 xyzzy
91.  4.60 Kit Clement
92.  4.61 KingCanyon
92.  4.61 [email protected]
94.  4.63 dollarstorecubes
95.  4.65 tavery343
96.  4.69 fun at the joy
97.  4.70 GTGil
98.  4.74 TheCubingAddict980
99.  4.77 Dylan Swarts
100.  4.79 YubNub
101.  4.80 Henry Lipka
101.  4.80 BenChristman1
103.  4.81 MartinN13
104.  4.83 John Benwell
105.  4.90 Koen van Aller
106.  4.93 MrCuberLP
107.  4.96 Squall
108.  4.99 wearephamily1719
109.  5.00 Dr.Cubic
109.  5.00 Immolated-Marmoset
109.  5.00 CalamityCubes
112.  5.01 ThatLucas
113.  5.03 topppits
114.  5.11 dhafin
115.  5.13 mikiwow123
116.  5.15 Nicos
117.  5.23 mhcubergamer
118.  5.25 VIBE_ZT
119.  5.32 pizzacrust
120.  5.37 MrLunarWolf
121.  5.42 swankfukinc
122.  5.43 Aadil- ali
123.  5.54 Jmuncuber
124.  5.56 ngmh
125.  5.63 MarixPix
126.  5.66 Ian Pang
127.  5.74 qT Tp
128.  5.84 CaptainCuber
129.  5.87 RandomPerson84
130.  5.90 DP Cuber
131.  5.96 Comvat
132.  6.04 Thelegend12
133.  6.13 Kejepsi
134.  6.15 taco_schell
135.  6.19 theos
136.  6.43 UnknownCanvas
137.  6.44 zhata
138.  6.48 SonofRonan
139.  6.73 PingPongCuber
140.  6.81 Caleb Arnette
141.  7.10 ZZ'er
142.  7.12 Petri Krzywacki
143.  7.14 Billybong378
144.  7.15 InlandEmpireCuber
145.  7.81 147Cubing
146.  8.56 One Wheel
147.  8.87 Mike Hughey
148.  9.37 Sovereign49
149.  10.32 sporteisvogel
150.  10.83 DarkSavage
151.  11.59 hollower147
152.  12.93 Jacck
153.  13.99 SoaringAscent
154.  14.01 RKBcubes
155.  18.42 MatsBergsten
156.  26.76 lilhotpocket.sr
157.  DNF JoXCuber
157.  DNF Color Cuber


*3x3x3*(187)
1.  6.86 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.63 Luke Garrett
2.  7.63 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.69 Varun Mohanraj
5.  8.01 parkertrager
6.  8.26 OriginalUsername
7.  8.60 cuberkid10
8.  8.65 Toothcraver55
9.  8.70 Helmer Ewert
10.  8.73 Sean Hartman
11.  8.82 Zeke Mackay
12.  8.84 tJardigradHe
12.  8.84 jancsi02
14.  8.95 MichaelNielsen
15.  9.23 asacuber
16.  9.24 Zach Clark
17.  9.35 AlphaCam625
18.  9.43 Legomanz
19.  9.49 boroc226han
20.  9.59 JoXCuber
21.  9.64 ichcubegern
22.  9.69 OwenB
23.  9.71 [email protected]
24.  9.76 G2013
24.  9.76 ExultantCarn
26.  9.78 AidanNoogie
26.  9.78 riz3ndrr
28.  9.82 Shadowjockey
29.  9.85 twoj_stary_pijany
30.  9.89 Dream Cubing
31.  10.00 wuque man
32.  10.01 Michał Krasowski
33.  10.06 NewoMinx
33.  10.06 mihnea3000
35.  10.10 smackbadatskewb
36.  10.12 MrKuba600
37.  10.14 Nutybaconator
38.  10.31 zhata
39.  10.37 BradenTheMagician
40.  10.44 Clément B.
41.  10.46 BradyCubes08
42.  10.61 Andrew_Rizo
42.  10.61 Ontricus
44.  10.64 turtwig
45.  10.79 Keenan Johnson
46.  10.86 DhruvA
47.  10.88 typo56
48.  10.95 Cheng
49.  10.97 [email protected]
50.  11.13 2016LAIL01
51.  11.14 Nicos
52.  11.25 DGCubes
53.  11.35 Coinman_
54.  11.42 jvier
55.  11.50 Fred Lang
56.  11.51 Logan
57.  11.53 Cuz Red
58.  11.57 TipsterTrickster
59.  11.83 sigalig
60.  11.89 MartinN13
61.  11.91 V.Kochergin
62.  11.97 fun at the joy
63.  11.99 monstercuber
64.  12.00 Axel Lönnstedt
65.  12.07 d2polld
66.  12.19 ARandomCuber
67.  12.20 abunickabhi
68.  12.21 Trig0n
68.  12.21 trav1
70.  12.22 abhijat
71.  12.26 Valken
72.  12.35 dollarstorecubes
73.  12.38 20luky3
74.  12.55 [email protected]
75.  12.58 MCuber
76.  12.63 Kit Clement
77.  12.74 TheNoobCuber
78.  12.75 Dragos Cadariu
79.  12.81 MattP98
80.  12.82 weatherman223
81.  12.96 Michael DeLaRosa
82.  13.00 Parke187
83.  13.03 Sub1Hour
84.  13.05 GTGil
85.  13.10 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  13.15 remopihel
87.  13.22 mikiwow123
88.  13.23 RandomPerson84
89.  13.28 eyeball321
90.  13.31 Chris Van Der Brink
91.  13.34 Underwatercuber
92.  13.51 danvie
93.  13.55 xyzzy
94.  13.56 KingCanyon
95.  13.58 Liam Wadek
96.  13.60 speedcube.insta
97.  13.62 oliver sitja sichel
98.  13.68 SpiFunTastic
99.  13.69 Rollercoasterben
100.  13.74 Ian Pang
101.  13.76 TheCubingAddict980
102.  13.91 GarethBert11
103.  13.97 Angry_Mob
104.  14.11 Koen van Aller
105.  14.13 MrCuberLP
106.  14.19 Henry Lipka
107.  14.36 Natanael
108.  14.39 MarixPix
109.  14.53 Aadil- ali
110.  14.60 Dylan Swarts
111.  14.73 ThatLucas
112.  14.79 OJ Cubing
113.  14.81 DumplingMaster
114.  14.85 T1_M0
115.  15.01 SpeedCubeReview
116.  15.15 Alpha cuber
117.  15.35 Kejepsi
117.  15.35 YoAkshYo
119.  15.40 scarrillo_cuber
120.  15.49 Jmuncuber
121.  15.60 [email protected]
122.  15.69 Lvl9001Wizard
123.  15.70 Antto Pitkänen
124.  16.14 Matthew d
125.  16.17 begiuli65
125.  16.17 swankfukinc
127.  16.24 DesertWolf
128.  16.41 bennettstouder
129.  16.52 revaldoah
130.  16.54 ngmh
131.  16.56 tavery343
132.  16.66 Wabbly
133.  16.75 Immolated-Marmoset
134.  17.12 thatkid
135.  17.38 UnknownCanvas
136.  17.45 BraydenTheCuber
137.  17.66 CaptainCuber
138.  17.71 VIBE_ZT
139.  17.74 John Benwell
140.  17.76 Billybong378
141.  17.94 Nayano
142.  18.26 topppits
143.  18.35 CalamityCubes
144.  18.36 icarneiro
145.  18.47 Petri Krzywacki
146.  18.54 DP Cuber
147.  18.56 Deadloxz
148.  18.71 qT Tp
149.  18.79 Caleb Arnette
150.  19.16 Dr.Cubic
151.  19.21 taco_schell
152.  19.24 PingPongCuber
153.  19.39 mhcubergamer
154.  19.41 hyperbannanas
155.  19.58 Lux
156.  19.88 [email protected]
157.  20.01 Comvat
158.  20.10 alki_sidossis
159.  20.26 Mike Hughey
160.  21.06 theos
161.  21.15 SonofRonan
161.  21.15 Vraj95Soni
163.  21.27 ZZ'er
164.  21.31 BenChristman1
165.  21.84 MrLunarWolf
166.  22.49 pizzacrust
167.  23.24 PxCubing
168.  23.38 MarkA64
169.  23.69 Thelegend12
170.  24.46 sporteisvogel
171.  25.60 PetrusQuber
172.  25.91 147Cubing
173.  26.13 DarkSavage
174.  26.73 YubNub
175.  27.31 freshcuber.de
176.  28.99 One Wheel
177.  29.36 wearephamily1719
178.  30.84 SoaringAscent
179.  32.72 Jacck
180.  33.71 RKBcubes
181.  36.76 Sovereign49
182.  37.71 TJSteel
183.  39.20 MatsBergsten
184.  40.79 hollower147
185.  51.60 lilhotpocket.sr
186.  58.28 Chiggers
187.  1:02.84 Greycube


*4x4x4*(113)
1.  27.80 cuberkid10
2.  29.28 jancsi02
3.  32.43 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  32.69 Khairur Rachim
5.  33.09 tJardigradHe
6.  34.25 Dream Cubing
7.  34.32 OriginalUsername
8.  34.51 G2013
9.  34.89 Valken
10.  35.25 MrKuba600
11.  35.66 Cheng
12.  35.96 parkertrager
13.  36.11 Shadowjockey
14.  36.32 NewoMinx
15.  38.91 ichcubegern
16.  39.31 boroc226han
17.  40.26 MichaelNielsen
18.  40.50 Nicos
19.  41.38 Toothcraver55
20.  41.62 wuque man
21.  41.78 typo56
22.  42.02 BradyCubes08
23.  42.22 DGCubes
24.  43.15 Clément B.
25.  43.22 riz3ndrr
26.  43.29 turtwig
26.  43.29 20luky3
28.  43.31 dollarstorecubes
29.  43.39 asacuber
30.  43.83 GTGil
31.  43.96 V.Kochergin
32.  44.53 [email protected]
33.  44.54 MCuber
34.  44.56 abhijat
35.  44.65 twoj_stary_pijany
36.  45.09 BradenTheMagician
37.  45.70 smackbadatskewb
38.  46.51 Luke Garrett
39.  46.59 Nutybaconator
40.  46.77 Logan
41.  47.14 Dylan Swarts
42.  47.49 zhata
43.  47.54 Fred Lang
44.  47.70 MartinN13
45.  48.55 trav1
46.  48.66 fun at the joy
47.  48.71 Dragos Cadariu
48.  48.75 abunickabhi
49.  49.50 mikiwow123
50.  49.76 xyzzy
51.  50.51 TheNoobCuber
52.  50.55 Sub1Hour
53.  50.76 begiuli65
54.  51.17 MattP98
55.  51.70 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  52.27 Henry Lipka
57.  52.84 NathanaelCubes
58.  53.94 remopihel
59.  54.19 Rollercoasterben
60.  54.64 Liam Wadek
61.  54.86 AlphaCam625
62.  55.09 jvier
63.  55.25 ARandomCuber
64.  55.81 thatkid
65.  55.88 swankfukinc
66.  56.42 Axel Lönnstedt
67.  57.45 topppits
68.  57.75 weatherman223
69.  58.53 Natanael
70.  58.91 tavery343
71.  59.05 DesertWolf
72.  1:00.00 ThatLucas
73.  1:00.66 GarethBert11
74.  1:00.67 speedcube.insta
75.  1:00.85 bennettstouder
76.  1:02.20 MarixPix
77.  1:02.47 John Benwell
78.  1:04.17 Alpha cuber
79.  1:04.20 Parke187
80.  1:05.11 scarrillo_cuber
81.  1:05.76 Angry_Mob
82.  1:05.85 Koen van Aller
83.  1:06.48 eyeball321
84.  1:07.68 d2polld
85.  1:08.10 pizzacrust
86.  1:08.78 InlandEmpireCuber
87.  1:10.31 SpiFunTastic
88.  1:14.42 qT Tp
89.  1:16.47 Ian Pang
90.  1:18.05 One Wheel
91.  1:18.58 Petri Krzywacki
92.  1:19.60 KingCanyon
93.  1:22.86 Comvat
94.  1:26.15 PingPongCuber
95.  1:26.54 Matthew d
96.  1:26.61 theos
97.  1:28.44 SonofRonan
98.  1:31.14 Dr.Cubic
99.  1:34.10 taco_schell
100.  1:37.91 ngmh
101.  1:40.32 wearephamily1719
102.  1:43.22 oliver sitja sichel
103.  1:45.50 Jacck
104.  1:46.01 freshcuber.de
105.  1:46.05 Thelegend12
106.  1:46.36 BenChristman1
107.  1:46.45 icarneiro
108.  1:46.77 sporteisvogel
109.  2:09.56 mhcubergamer
110.  2:11.07 147Cubing
111.  2:16.78 MatsBergsten
112.  4:25.62 hollower147
113.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*5x5x5*(76)
1.  56.47 Dream Cubing
2.  58.99 jancsi02
3.  59.61 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:01.30 Shadowjockey
5.  1:03.99 ichcubegern
6.  1:04.56 parkertrager
7.  1:05.74 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:06.27 OriginalUsername
9.  1:06.88 NewoMinx
10.  1:07.36 Manatee 10235
11.  1:10.74 Michał Krasowski
12.  1:12.37 Valken
13.  1:13.61 G2013
14.  1:16.49 Nicos
15.  1:16.83 Luke Garrett
16.  1:17.82 dollarstorecubes
17.  1:17.97 MrKuba600
18.  1:18.68 MCuber
19.  1:20.47 DGCubes
20.  1:21.21 abunickabhi
21.  1:22.97 Toothcraver55
22.  1:23.29 turtwig
23.  1:23.35 Clément B.
24.  1:23.73 riz3ndrr
25.  1:26.79 twoj_stary_pijany
26.  1:27.38 Sub1Hour
27.  1:27.87 typo56
28.  1:29.65 boroc226han
29.  1:31.84 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  1:33.01 fun at the joy
31.  1:33.09 xyzzy
32.  1:36.79 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:36.85 Fred Lang
34.  1:37.73 Nutybaconator
35.  1:40.20 MattP98
36.  1:41.69 20luky3
37.  1:42.59 Henry Lipka
38.  1:42.76 mikiwow123
39.  1:43.07 ARandomCuber
40.  1:44.83 Rollercoasterben
41.  1:47.65 swankfukinc
42.  1:47.88 thatkid
43.  1:49.15 Liam Wadek
44.  1:49.49 Dragos Cadariu
45.  1:49.95 Logan
46.  1:51.15 smackbadatskewb
47.  1:51.35 jvier
48.  1:51.91 [email protected]
49.  1:52.26 Antto Pitkänen
50.  1:54.06 TheCubingAddict980
51.  1:55.95 Natanael
52.  1:59.89 topppits
53.  2:09.25 bennettstouder
54.  2:10.58 Alpha cuber
55.  2:12.82 MarixPix
56.  2:17.05 Parke187
57.  2:21.02 One Wheel
58.  2:36.27 theos
59.  2:38.73 Petri Krzywacki
60.  2:39.42 [email protected]
61.  2:45.53 qT Tp
62.  3:00.37 ngmh
63.  3:01.79 PingPongCuber
64.  3:09.71 Dr.Cubic
65.  3:10.49 Matthew d
66.  3:15.97 Thelegend12
67.  3:18.11 sporteisvogel
68.  3:28.40 BenChristman1
69.  3:38.54 freshcuber.de
70.  4:20.91 MatsBergsten
71.  4:34.06 taco_schell
72.  4:34.39 Comvat
73.  4:49.69 147Cubing
74.  5:07.77 wearephamily1719
75.  11:02.24 hollower147
76.  DNF V.Kochergin


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:44.93 jancsi02
2.  1:48.25 Dream Cubing
3.  1:50.15 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:13.53 OriginalUsername
5.  2:14.46 ichcubegern
6.  2:23.46 parkertrager
7.  2:27.03 MrKuba600
8.  2:31.61 xyzzy
9.  2:35.12 twoj_stary_pijany
10.  2:35.19 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:50.03 abunickabhi
12.  3:01.01 typo56
13.  3:03.22 Henry Lipka
14.  3:13.41 ARandomCuber
15.  3:18.29 Dylan Swarts
16.  3:18.56 fun at the joy
17.  3:18.84 swankfukinc
18.  3:21.39 Fred Lang
19.  3:40.88 smackbadatskewb
20.  3:57.31 Logan
21.  4:12.75 One Wheel
22.  4:42.52 Petri Krzywacki
23.  4:46.58 theos
24.  6:41.94 MatsBergsten
25.  7:07.00 sporteisvogel
26.  7:28.18 PingPongCuber


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:29.59 Dream Cubing
2.  2:34.27 Sean Hartman
3.  2:57.73 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:21.45 OriginalUsername
5.  3:30.46 Coinman_
6.  3:49.07 MrKuba600
7.  3:58.84 dollarstorecubes
8.  4:14.25 Keroma12
9.  4:23.34 parkertrager
10.  4:32.59 Logan
11.  4:36.33 abunickabhi
12.  5:00.72 Fred Lang
13.  5:02.40 swankfukinc
14.  5:31.69 fun at the joy
15.  6:37.83 Rollercoasterben
16.  6:38.20 One Wheel
17.  7:10.40 Petri Krzywacki
18.  8:16.48 theos
19.  14:24.50 147Cubing
20.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(54)
1.  5.08 Legomanz
2.  5.45 Khairur Rachim
3.  5.60 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  6.32 asacuber
5.  6.52 Mateusz Kozioł
6.  7.16 G2013
7.  7.40 ExultantCarn
8.  8.34 Logan
9.  8.86 turtwig
10.  9.16 OriginalUsername
11.  9.68 Sean Hartman
12.  9.82 smackbadatskewb
13.  10.51 TipsterTrickster
14.  11.27 Dream Cubing
15.  11.45 Andrew_Rizo
16.  11.65 mihnea3000
17.  12.52 2017LAMB06
18.  12.78 NathanaelCubes
19.  13.12 typo56
20.  13.43 riz3ndrr
21.  14.51 abunickabhi
22.  16.44 ichcubegern
23.  16.84 Luke Garrett
24.  18.97 Fred Lang
25.  19.14 Nutybaconator
26.  23.32 Kit Clement
27.  23.40 fun at the joy
28.  23.72 MattP98
29.  25.23 Valken
30.  25.46 Mike Hughey
31.  26.33 MatsBergsten
32.  31.20 cuberkid10
33.  32.67 MrKuba600
33.  32.67 CalamityCubes
35.  32.91 dollarstorecubes
36.  33.19 Natanael
37.  35.25 qT Tp
38.  35.38 Billybong378
39.  35.75 John Benwell
40.  36.37 VIBE_ZT
41.  36.82 Axel Lönnstedt
42.  38.44 Immolated-Marmoset
43.  40.79 Jacck
44.  45.38 GTGil
45.  46.74 Henry Lipka
46.  47.03 yovliporat
47.  49.96 tavery343
48.  50.97 theos
49.  52.35 One Wheel
50.  1:34.99 ngmh
51.  2:11.89 Matthew d
52.  2:27.39 Comvat
53.  3:31.37 hollower147
54.  DNF Koen van Aller


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(40)
1.  20.46 G2013
2.  23.31 sigalig
3.  25.75 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  30.88 typo56
5.  31.60 T1_M0
6.  32.98 abunickabhi
7.  42.65 Nicos
8.  47.80 NathanaelCubes
9.  51.06 Sean Hartman
10.  52.69 leudcfa
11.  56.08 Keenan Johnson
12.  1:02.01 MattP98
13.  1:09.94 OJ Cubing
14.  1:22.26 revaldoah
15.  1:24.15 Kit Clement
16.  1:24.48 Mike Hughey
17.  1:39.10 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:40.30 MatsBergsten
19.  1:43.88 parkertrager
20.  1:54.32 BradyCubes08
21.  1:59.66 Natanael
22.  2:00.18 Nutybaconator
23.  2:01.93 fun at the joy
24.  2:15.61 dollarstorecubes
25.  2:16.74 Khairur Rachim
26.  2:17.22 Logan
27.  2:27.61 elimescube
28.  2:48.94 Jacck
29.  3:11.14 DesertWolf
30.  5:12.60 Coinman_
31.  5:39.26 ngmh
32.  6:15.64 Axel Lönnstedt
33.  6:19.20 VIBE_ZT
34.  DNF Henry Lipka
34.  DNF Thelegend12
34.  DNF daniel678
34.  DNF TipsterTrickster
34.  DNF ichcubegern
34.  DNF theos
34.  DNF SpiFunTastic


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:01.83 abunickabhi
2.  3:09.63 T1_M0
3.  3:51.66 typo56


Spoiler



4.  6:04.16 MatsBergsten
5.  9:50.93 Jacck
6.  18:06.48 theos
7.  DNF Sean Hartman
7.  DNF Logan
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  15:14.73 MatsBergsten
2.  16:22.54 Sean Hartman
3.  21:03.64 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  20/25 57:18 Dylan Swarts
2.  16/21 60:00 Keenan Johnson
3.  10/10 44:38 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  10/15 60:00 Cuberstache
5.  13/21 60:00 Sean Hartman
6.  4/5 21:58 MatsBergsten
7.  2/2 1:26 abunickabhi
8.  2/3 11:17 theos
9.  3/5 29:40 fun at the joy
10.  2/5 25:50 Nutybaconator
10.  2/8 58:35 dollarstorecubes
10.  1/2 16:43 147Cubing
10.  12/33 60:00 T1_M0
10.  0/2 9:17 Logan
10.  8/17 59:55 M O


*3x3x3 one-handed*(135)
1.  11.45 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  11.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.80 Cuber2113


Spoiler



4.  13.20 Luke Garrett
5.  13.91 jancsi02
6.  13.99 parkertrager
7.  14.07 OriginalUsername
8.  14.11 Sean Hartman
9.  14.41 tJardigradHe
10.  14.73 NewoMinx
11.  14.82 riz3ndrr
12.  14.86 AlphaCam625
13.  14.97 Helmer Ewert
14.  15.03 asacuber
15.  15.11 ichcubegern
16.  15.43 NathanaelCubes
17.  15.55 Cheng
18.  16.14 OHboi
19.  16.19 mihnea3000
20.  16.74 smackbadatskewb
21.  16.76 turtwig
22.  16.79 zhata
23.  16.91 Dream Cubing
24.  17.58 2016LAIL01
25.  17.64 cuberkid10
26.  17.91 Toothcraver55
27.  17.92 ARandomCuber
28.  17.98 Clément B.
29.  18.42 Logan
30.  18.51 MCuber
31.  18.63 jvier
32.  18.66 typo56
33.  18.79 Nutybaconator
34.  18.81 dollarstorecubes
35.  18.82 BradenTheMagician
36.  18.94 boroc226han
36.  18.94 MrKuba600
38.  19.01 abunickabhi
39.  19.32 Michał Krasowski
40.  19.37 Shadowjockey
41.  19.54 AidanNoogie
42.  20.00 OwenB
43.  20.14 MichaelNielsen
44.  20.58 Zeke Mackay
45.  20.59 danvie
46.  20.69 Ontricus
47.  20.84 ExultantCarn
48.  20.91 mikiwow123
49.  20.95 wuque man
50.  21.43 begiuli65
51.  22.01 Dragos Cadariu
52.  22.14 nikodem.rudy
53.  22.41 xyzzy
54.  22.60 ThatLucas
55.  22.65 Parke187
56.  22.66 Kit Clement
57.  22.88 YoAkshYo
58.  22.91 [email protected]
59.  23.09 Liam Wadek
60.  23.29 G2013
61.  23.57 MattP98
62.  23.66 Michael DeLaRosa
63.  23.67 DGCubes
64.  23.71 Dylan Swarts
65.  23.78 Natanael
66.  23.91 fun at the joy
67.  24.01 Trig0n
68.  24.13 Valken
69.  24.54 remopihel
70.  24.66 Sub1Hour
71.  24.68 T1_M0
72.  24.95 revaldoah
73.  25.29 trav1
74.  25.98 TheNoobCuber
75.  26.18 GTGil
76.  26.28 GarethBert11
77.  26.30 Matthew d
78.  26.45 eyeball321
79.  26.71 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  26.73 Henry Lipka
81.  26.83 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  26.97 Fred Lang
83.  27.05 Immolated-Marmoset
84.  27.18 weatherman223
85.  27.19 speedcube.insta
86.  28.37 Underwatercuber
87.  28.79 Antto Pitkänen
88.  29.01 Chris Van Der Brink
89.  29.65 KingCanyon
90.  30.08 [email protected]
91.  30.37 swankfukinc
92.  31.13 pizzacrust
93.  31.15 OJ Cubing
94.  32.00 MarixPix
95.  32.23 bennettstouder
96.  32.42 Comvat
97.  32.44 ngmh
98.  33.14 DesertWolf
99.  33.40 RandomPerson84
100.  34.39 MrCuberLP
101.  34.60 Petri Krzywacki
102.  34.62 Koen van Aller
103.  34.92 oliver sitja sichel
104.  35.46 TheCubingAddict980
105.  37.13 tavery343
106.  37.32 scarrillo_cuber
107.  37.43 SpiFunTastic
108.  37.86 Billybong378
109.  37.99 freshcuber.de
110.  40.39 CalamityCubes
111.  40.74 Alpha cuber
112.  40.83 qT Tp
113.  43.80 Ian Pang
114.  44.29 Aadil- ali
115.  45.26 One Wheel
116.  45.33 147Cubing
117.  45.59 Thelegend12
118.  45.93 DP Cuber
119.  46.29 Mike Hughey
120.  48.08 PingPongCuber
121.  52.83 taco_schell
122.  54.34 BenChristman1
123.  54.51 mhcubergamer
124.  54.74 ZZ'er
125.  55.53 Wabbly
126.  56.13 Jacck
127.  58.26 Vraj95Soni
128.  1:00.84 Jmuncuber
129.  1:01.25 PxCubing
130.  1:07.99 [email protected]
131.  1:26.32 SoaringAscent
132.  1:31.98 theos
133.  1:35.70 Dr.Cubic
134.  1:41.28 hollower147
135.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3 With feet*(13)
1.  30.55 OriginalUsername
2.  32.34 JoXCuber
3.  34.25 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  39.64 DGCubes
5.  42.77 Sean Hartman
6.  49.17 dollarstorecubes
7.  55.57 cuberkid10
8.  1:05.15 Logan
9.  1:12.11 ichcubegern
10.  1:31.52 One Wheel
11.  1:36.80 fun at the joy
12.  2:39.55 abunickabhi
13.  5:56.79 hollower147


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  43.31 ichcubegern
2.  46.57 Natanael
3.  1:05.34 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:06.57 fun at the joy
5.  1:07.04 dollarstorecubes
6.  1:15.84 abunickabhi
7.  1:29.12 theos
8.  1:56.90 Axel Lönnstedt
9.  2:01.50 qT Tp
10.  2:01.72 ngmh
11.  3:15.06 Matthew d
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF smackbadatskewb
12.  DNF [email protected]
12.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(24)
1.  25.67 (28, 25, 24) WoowyBaby
1.  25.67 (24, 26, 27) Teh Keng Foo
3.  26.00 (26, 25, 27) ColorfulPockets


Spoiler



4.  30.33 (31, 30, 30) Theo Leinad
5.  31.00 (35, 31, 27) theos
6.  31.33 (28, 39, 27) Underwatercuber
7.  31.67 (34, 30, 31) Jack314
8.  33.67 (34, 36, 31) João Vinicius
9.  35.00 (35, 33, 37) Mike Hughey
9.  35.00 (37, 35, 33) Bogdan
11.  35.67 (29, 43, 35) RyuKagamine
12.  36.00 (35, 38, 35) dollarstorecubes
13.  38.00 (40, 40, 34) Nutybaconator
14.  59.33 (57, 61, 60) ngmh
15.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
15.  DNF (24, 29, DNS) asacuber
15.  DNF (26, 29, DNS) G2013
15.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Shadowjockey
15.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Dr.Cubic
15.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Sameer Aggarwal
15.  DNF (DNF, 30, DNS) Jacck
15.  DNF (41, 31, DNF) qT Tp
15.  DNF (51, DNS, DNS) Kejepsi
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(66)
1.  44.88 jancsi02
2.  45.39 cuberkid10
3.  48.53 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  48.81 Khairur Rachim
5.  53.15 OriginalUsername
6.  53.72 ichcubegern
7.  54.92 Sean Hartman
8.  55.48 Luke Garrett
9.  56.70 Nicos
10.  57.24 MichaelNielsen
11.  57.46 wuque man
12.  57.58 Shadowjockey
13.  57.68 boroc226han
14.  57.82 abunickabhi
15.  59.69 parkertrager
16.  1:00.09 fun at the joy
17.  1:00.61 turtwig
18.  1:01.52 Nutybaconator
19.  1:02.74 typo56
20.  1:04.65 begiuli65
21.  1:05.70 Natanael
22.  1:05.76 riz3ndrr
23.  1:08.44 Logan
24.  1:08.60 AlphaCam625
25.  1:09.33 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:11.20 Axel Lönnstedt
27.  1:12.05 swankfukinc
28.  1:12.19 zhata
29.  1:13.83 Fred Lang
30.  1:13.93 Henry Lipka
31.  1:20.57 smackbadatskewb
32.  1:20.84 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  1:22.14 weatherman223
34.  1:23.98 SpiFunTastic
34.  1:23.98 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:24.17 Angry_Mob
37.  1:25.29 tavery343
38.  1:28.83 CalamityCubes
39.  1:30.87 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  1:31.70 VIBE_ZT
41.  1:33.45 Koen van Aller
42.  1:33.56 Parke187
43.  1:37.37 Comvat
44.  1:38.82 Petri Krzywacki
45.  1:39.38 eyeball321
46.  1:43.83 Ian Pang
47.  1:46.99 Matthew d
48.  1:53.69 qT Tp
49.  1:56.95 pizzacrust
50.  2:00.17 SonofRonan
51.  2:00.59 ngmh
52.  2:05.94 One Wheel
53.  2:09.51 [email protected]
54.  2:10.37 BraydenTheCuber
55.  2:10.45 theos
55.  2:10.45 BenChristman1
57.  2:21.83 SoaringAscent
58.  2:25.44 PingPongCuber
59.  2:33.29 mhcubergamer
60.  2:33.97 wearephamily1719
61.  2:45.09 Jacck
62.  2:51.86 taco_schell
63.  3:27.38 MatsBergsten
64.  4:29.01 Sovereign49
65.  5:30.21 hollower147
66.  DNF Valken


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:46.39 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.46 Sean Hartman
3.  2:00.59 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:01.97 OriginalUsername
5.  2:09.05 Luke Garrett
6.  2:09.66 Valken
7.  2:10.25 parkertrager
8.  2:13.28 boroc226han
9.  2:13.51 Khairur Rachim
10.  2:17.71 wuque man
11.  2:20.43 abunickabhi
12.  2:21.14 turtwig
13.  2:21.87 riz3ndrr
14.  2:26.92 dollarstorecubes
15.  2:28.59 fun at the joy
16.  2:45.57 Fred Lang
17.  2:46.97 Logan
18.  2:50.40 Nutybaconator
19.  2:58.63 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  3:00.83 Henry Lipka
21.  3:04.01 swankfukinc
22.  3:09.60 smackbadatskewb
23.  3:12.25 Natanael
24.  3:28.36 Axel Lönnstedt
25.  4:18.19 Ian Pang
26.  4:18.26 qT Tp
27.  4:20.22 One Wheel
28.  4:34.90 Matthew d
29.  4:35.82 Petri Krzywacki
30.  4:37.89 Koen van Aller
31.  4:41.75 theos
32.  4:49.21 ngmh
33.  5:34.73 BraydenTheCuber
34.  6:03.76 Comvat
35.  6:04.19 PingPongCuber
36.  6:35.50 BenChristman1
37.  7:13.32 MatsBergsten
38.  11:41.79 hollower147


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:54.54 OriginalUsername
2.  4:14.24 ichcubegern
3.  5:18.12 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  5:52.49 fun at the joy
5.  5:59.89 abunickabhi
6.  6:04.79 Henry Lipka
7.  6:24.06 swankfukinc
8.  6:38.34 Logan
9.  8:38.37 OriEy
10.  9:07.37 Petri Krzywacki
11.  9:24.09 One Wheel
12.  9:32.16 theos
13.  12:54.85 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  5:44.35 jancsi02
2.  7:13.18 ichcubegern
3.  7:16.22 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  7:44.39 OriginalUsername
5.  8:43.90 dollarstorecubes
6.  10:50.77 Sub1Hour
7.  11:07.84 Logan
8.  11:23.20 abunickabhi
9.  11:25.31 Henry Lipka
10.  12:05.77 Dylan Swarts
11.  13:13.11 OriEy
12.  13:16.68 swankfukinc
13.  16:11.43 One Wheel
14.  17:03.85 theos
15.  17:32.49 Petri Krzywacki
16.  29:46.72 147Cubing


*Clock*(41)
1.  5.10 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.89 ARandomCuber
3.  6.09 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  6.60 MattP98
5.  6.66 Sean Hartman
6.  8.38 cuberkid10
7.  8.42 DesertWolf
8.  8.46 BradenTheMagician
9.  8.51 MartinN13
10.  9.13 Liam Wadek
11.  9.30 Luke Garrett
11.  9.30 typo56
13.  9.34 trav1
13.  9.34 Shadowjockey
15.  9.63 MCuber
16.  9.81 NewoMinx
17.  10.37 Helmer Ewert
18.  10.57 parkertrager
19.  10.76 V.Kochergin
20.  11.03 mikiwow123
21.  11.29 OriginalUsername
22.  11.52 AlphaCam625
23.  11.81 ichcubegern
24.  14.04 revaldoah
25.  15.47 weatherman223
26.  16.17 Alpha cuber
27.  16.24 boroc226han
28.  16.59 Michał Krasowski
29.  19.69 Logan
30.  20.21 Nutybaconator
31.  20.50 fun at the joy
32.  24.67 PingPongCuber
33.  25.03 Dragos Cadariu
34.  26.70 DP Cuber
35.  29.24 Koen van Aller
36.  29.75 [email protected]
37.  31.76 xyzzy
38.  36.68 oliver sitja sichel
39.  45.97 mhcubergamer
40.  DNF Henry Lipka
40.  DNF smackbadatskewb


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  52.35 NewoMinx
2.  54.45 Sean Hartman
3.  1:00.26 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:01.05 OriginalUsername
5.  1:02.40 Dream Cubing
6.  1:04.07 Luke Garrett
7.  1:05.79 TipsterTrickster
8.  1:06.06 MrKuba600
9.  1:08.79 Michał Krasowski
10.  1:10.17 parkertrager
11.  1:11.58 Fred Lang
12.  1:13.35 ichcubegern
13.  1:14.30 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:14.38 Clément B.
15.  1:18.17 Shadowjockey
16.  1:18.29 trav1
17.  1:19.94 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:22.83 Valken
19.  1:27.21 tavery343
20.  1:27.45 Logan
21.  1:27.50 MattP98
22.  1:30.49 Nutybaconator
23.  1:32.05 Axel Lönnstedt
24.  1:33.59 swankfukinc
25.  1:35.47 smackbadatskewb
26.  1:35.69 AlphaCam625
27.  1:37.37 xyzzy
28.  1:40.62 abunickabhi
29.  1:44.72 Immolated-Marmoset
30.  1:45.33 boroc226han
31.  1:47.56 Sub1Hour
32.  1:51.55 Rollercoasterben
33.  1:53.45 SpiFunTastic
34.  1:58.31 qT Tp
35.  2:18.23 weatherman223
36.  2:19.04 Koen van Aller
37.  2:32.85 RandomPerson84
38.  2:35.66 speedcube.insta
39.  2:39.49 theos
40.  3:02.67 Matthew d
41.  3:31.71 BenChristman1
42.  3:58.14 bennettstouder
43.  DNF PingPongCuber
43.  DNF pizzacrust


*Pyraminx*(113)
1.  2.03 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.29 parkertrager
3.  2.44 147Cubing


Spoiler



4.  2.46 Toothcraver55
5.  2.49 twoj_stary_pijany
6.  2.55 DGCubes
7.  2.75 MrKuba600
8.  2.81 Dylan is nub
9.  2.83 YubNub
10.  2.88 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  2.89 Cooki348
12.  3.03 JakubDrobny
13.  3.07 SpiFunTastic
14.  3.27 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  3.31 tJardigradHe
16.  3.38 Ontricus
17.  3.52 Cheng
18.  3.65 oliviervlcube
19.  3.78 mihnea3000
20.  3.80 MartinN13
21.  3.82 Sean Hartman
22.  3.83 BradenTheMagician
23.  3.88 asacuber
24.  4.07 Logan
25.  4.17 UnknownCanvas
26.  4.21 typo56
27.  4.38 NathanaelCubes
28.  4.46 2016LAIL01
29.  4.48 Trig0n
30.  4.52 dollarstorecubes
31.  4.54 TipsterTrickster
32.  4.63 MCuber
33.  4.65 OriginalUsername
34.  4.72 remopihel
35.  4.84 AlphaCam625
35.  4.84 cuberkid10
37.  4.90 Mateusz Kozioł
38.  4.98 ichcubegern
39.  5.08 GTGil
40.  5.10 Billybong378
41.  5.16 Helmer Ewert
42.  5.21 smackbadatskewb
43.  5.25 Parke187
44.  5.26 begiuli65
45.  5.42 VIBE_ZT
46.  5.49 MattP98
47.  5.58 riz3ndrr
48.  5.65 ExultantCarn
48.  5.65 Shadowjockey
50.  5.66 Liam Wadek
51.  5.67 trav1
52.  5.72 taco_schell
53.  5.80 TheNoobCuber
54.  5.81 turtwig
55.  5.90 Luke Garrett
55.  5.90 DesertWolf
57.  5.93 V.Kochergin
58.  6.03 NewoMinx
59.  6.10 boroc226han
60.  6.12 Nutybaconator
61.  6.25 [email protected]
62.  6.36 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  6.55 Dream Cubing
63.  6.55 BraydenTheCuber
65.  6.67 CaptainCuber
66.  6.88 Natanael
67.  6.95 OwenB
68.  7.00 Antto Pitkänen
69.  7.01 wuque man
70.  7.09 theos
71.  7.14 Dragos Cadariu
72.  7.17 scarrillo_cuber
73.  7.38 DP Cuber
74.  7.43 Fred Lang
75.  7.55 jvier
76.  7.71 tavery343
77.  7.79 PingPongCuber
78.  7.87 Koen van Aller
78.  7.87 RandomPerson84
80.  7.94 Axel Lönnstedt
81.  8.03 [email protected]
82.  8.06 Underwatercuber
83.  8.11 Rollercoasterben
84.  8.26 zhata
85.  8.28 Alpha cuber
86.  8.48 YoAkshYo
87.  8.72 Immolated-Marmoset
88.  8.99 abunickabhi
89.  9.09 topppits
90.  9.16 oliver sitja sichel
91.  9.28 Dylan Swarts
92.  9.47 Comvat
93.  9.55 weatherman223
94.  9.61 Matthew d
95.  9.98 Henry Lipka
96.  10.25 KingCanyon
97.  10.56 wearephamily1719
98.  10.61 SonofRonan
99.  10.72 BenChristman1
100.  10.79 eyeball321
101.  10.81 DarkSavage
102.  10.83 ngmh
103.  10.90 CalamityCubes
104.  11.13 fun at the joy
105.  11.20 qT Tp
106.  11.89 Ian Pang
107.  12.68 mhcubergamer
108.  12.73 Dr.Cubic
109.  13.10 Jacck
110.  13.73 xyzzy
111.  16.56 MarixPix
112.  18.45 One Wheel
113.  28.68 lilhotpocket.sr


*Square-1*(81)
1.  6.90 RKBcubes
2.  6.98 YubNub
3.  7.23 Michał Krasowski


Spoiler



4.  7.36 Helmer Ewert
5.  8.30 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  11.02 Dylan is nub
7.  11.69 Shadowjockey
8.  11.77 GTGil
9.  12.04 tJardigradHe
10.  12.76 DesertWolf
11.  13.51 Clément B.
12.  13.82 NewoMinx
13.  13.94 TipsterTrickster
14.  14.17 BradyCubes08
15.  14.33 Sean Hartman
16.  14.47 cuberkid10
17.  15.19 BradenTheMagician
18.  15.50 Rollercoasterben
19.  15.52 riz3ndrr
20.  15.95 jancsi02
21.  16.50 ichcubegern
22.  16.53 asacuber
23.  16.56 Luke Garrett
24.  17.06 MrKuba600
25.  17.18 trav1
26.  17.22 sigalig
27.  17.23 AlphaCam625
28.  17.24 typo56
29.  17.45 OriginalUsername
30.  17.68 MichaelNielsen
31.  17.96 boroc226han
32.  18.46 OwenB
33.  18.79 DGCubes
34.  19.15 Sub1Hour
35.  19.63 parkertrager
36.  19.97 MCuber
37.  19.99 bennettstouder
38.  20.44 remopihel
39.  20.74 MattP98
40.  20.81 smackbadatskewb
41.  20.91 Logan
42.  21.72 Underwatercuber
43.  23.51 ThatLucas
44.  23.66 Kit Clement
45.  23.83 Antto Pitkänen
46.  24.83 DumplingMaster
47.  24.90 Dragos Cadariu
48.  24.95 NathanaelCubes
49.  25.17 VIBE_ZT
50.  25.32 mihnea3000
51.  26.17 Immolated-Marmoset
52.  26.37 Comvat
53.  26.38 TheNoobCuber
54.  26.75 weatherman223
55.  26.86 Dream Cubing
56.  26.88 turtwig
57.  26.92 Trig0n
58.  29.13 jvier
59.  30.61 Valken
60.  31.03 scarrillo_cuber
61.  31.16 theos
62.  31.32 Fred Lang
63.  33.18 BraydenTheCuber
64.  34.95 dollarstorecubes
65.  34.97 Natanael
66.  37.12 Nutybaconator
67.  38.51 Parke187
68.  41.42 SonofRonan
69.  42.89 PingPongCuber
70.  44.05 Alpha cuber
71.  49.47 Ian Pang
72.  49.74 fun at the joy
73.  52.37 Mike Hughey
74.  52.44 One Wheel
75.  52.89 Henry Lipka
76.  58.22 Axel Lönnstedt
77.  59.11 abunickabhi
78.  1:03.66 Koen van Aller
79.  1:17.48 Jmuncuber
80.  1:17.76 BenChristman1
81.  1:48.61 ngmh


*Skewb*(99)
1.  2.98 riz3ndrr
2.  3.19 asacuber
3.  3.31 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.39 Isaac Latta
5.  3.49 Michał Krasowski
6.  3.67 MrKuba600
7.  3.98 [email protected]
8.  4.04 Dylan is nub
9.  4.09 parkertrager
10.  4.17 NewoMinx
11.  4.21 Sean Hartman
12.  4.28 scarrillo_cuber
13.  4.64 TipsterTrickster
14.  4.76 OriginalUsername
15.  4.81 AlphaCam625
16.  4.94 trav1
17.  4.99 Legomanz
18.  5.00 YubNub
19.  5.03 Caleb Arnette
20.  5.05 MichaelNielsen
21.  5.37 typo56
22.  5.48 Toothcraver55
23.  5.52 V.Kochergin
24.  5.69 boroc226han
25.  5.70 smackbadatskewb
26.  5.72 VIBE_ZT
27.  5.99 MattP98
28.  6.10 Helmer Ewert
29.  6.14 Immolated-Marmoset
30.  6.15 Alpha cuber
31.  6.19 Trig0n
32.  6.20 Shadowjockey
33.  6.24 Luke Garrett
34.  6.27 weatherman223
35.  6.28 cuberkid10
36.  6.30 remopihel
37.  6.31 Nutybaconator
38.  6.40 mikiwow123
39.  6.43 DesertWolf
40.  6.46 Logan
41.  6.54 Mateusz Kozioł
41.  6.54 mihnea3000
41.  6.54 DGCubes
44.  6.64 Antto Pitkänen
45.  6.89 ichcubegern
46.  6.93 Rollercoasterben
47.  7.16 Parke187
48.  7.21 dollarstorecubes
49.  7.23 d2polld
50.  7.31 Dragos Cadariu
51.  7.36 Comvat
52.  7.43 Kit Clement
53.  7.45 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  7.50 MCuber
55.  7.70 BradenTheMagician
55.  7.70 mhcubergamer
57.  7.93 Dream Cubing
58.  7.95 eyeball321
59.  8.05 Ontricus
60.  8.09 GTGil
60.  8.09 OwenB
62.  8.12 SpiFunTastic
63.  8.23 Fred Lang
64.  8.45 turtwig
65.  8.52 fun at the joy
66.  8.63 G2013
67.  8.67 [email protected]
68.  8.98 pizzacrust
69.  9.29 oliver sitja sichel
70.  9.32 Underwatercuber
71.  9.54 Billybong378
72.  9.61 [email protected]
72.  9.61 MrLunarWolf
74.  9.67 theos
75.  10.34 Matthew d
76.  10.36 Axel Lönnstedt
77.  10.47 xyzzy
78.  10.49 Koen van Aller
79.  10.57 PingPongCuber
80.  11.30 abunickabhi
81.  11.45 wuque man
82.  11.57 ngmh
83.  11.92 topppits
84.  12.07 Natanael
85.  13.46 Liam Wadek
86.  13.73 [email protected]
87.  13.75 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  14.20 Thelegend12
89.  14.44 wearephamily1719
90.  14.57 Mike Hughey
91.  15.77 BenChristman1
92.  16.18 Dr.Cubic
93.  16.85 Henry Lipka
94.  19.44 BraydenTheCuber
95.  19.72 ZZ'er
96.  20.76 DarkSavage
97.  22.47 SonofRonan
98.  29.01 Sovereign49
99.  29.72 qT Tp


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  23.94 NewoMinx
2.  25.01 Helmer Ewert
3.  30.00 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  30.18 ichcubegern
5.  34.42 dollarstorecubes
6.  35.60 Dream Cubing
7.  37.66 Logan
8.  37.94 abunickabhi
9.  42.72 Axel Lönnstedt
10.  46.13 Luke Garrett
11.  46.68 Natanael
12.  48.99 TheNoobCuber
13.  53.09 tavery343
14.  1:20.73 [email protected]
15.  1:33.92 BenChristman1


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:45.57 NewoMinx
2.  3:46.27 Sean Hartman
3.  4:18.30 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:24.69 ichcubegern
5.  4:27.94 TipsterTrickster
6.  4:43.15 Luke Garrett
7.  4:58.14 dollarstorecubes
8.  5:36.20 Nutybaconator
9.  5:57.29 Logan
10.  6:20.04 smackbadatskewb
11.  6:20.87 riz3ndrr
12.  8:06.77 Henry Lipka
13.  DNF One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  8.10 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.34 Trig0n
3.  9.35 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  13.86 DGCubes
5.  14.34 CalamityCubes
6.  15.74 ichcubegern
7.  16.10 OriginalUsername
8.  17.05 cuberkid10
9.  17.24 Kit Clement
10.  17.95 BradenTheMagician
11.  19.04 Logan
12.  19.06 Helmer Ewert
13.  19.21 xyzzy
14.  19.38 Natanael
15.  21.21 Luke Garrett
16.  21.78 PingPongCuber
17.  23.89 abunickabhi
18.  25.19 oliver sitja sichel
19.  26.12 Axel Lönnstedt
20.  30.56 theos
21.  36.92 mhcubergamer
22.  37.38 Dragos Cadariu
23.  42.11 ngmh


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  21.34 147Cubing
2.  31.85 Zeke Mackay
3.  34.54 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  35.90 ichcubegern
5.  42.38 Billybong378
6.  45.69 abunickabhi
7.  1:05.81 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:13.33 PingPongCuber
9.  1:34.40 Axel Lönnstedt
10.  1:50.23 Jacck



*Contest results*(219)
1.  1344 Sean Hartman
2.  1243 OriginalUsername
3.  1212 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  1177 ichcubegern
5.  1072 Luke Garrett
6.  994 dollarstorecubes
7.  982 Dream Cubing
8.  966 MrKuba600
9.  965 Logan
10.  944 typo56
11.  920 cuberkid10
12.  918 riz3ndrr
13.  913 NewoMinx
14.  896 Shadowjockey
15.  888 Nutybaconator
16.  879 asacuber
17.  878 boroc226han
18.  868 smackbadatskewb
19.  856 abunickabhi
20.  854 Khairur Rachim
21.  841 MichaelNielsen
22.  835 jancsi02
23.  821 turtwig
24.  820 AlphaCam625
25.  799 BradenTheMagician
26.  752 DGCubes
27.  747 Helmer Ewert
28.  740 MCuber
29.  721 tJardigradHe
30.  710 G2013
31.  708 MattP98
32.  695 fun at the joy
33.  691 Sameer Aggarwal
34.  688 Michał Krasowski
35.  679 TipsterTrickster
36.  677 Fred Lang
37.  649 Toothcraver55
38.  642 mihnea3000
39.  638 Clément B.
40.  628 trav1
41.  596 Valken
42.  591 wuque man
43.  584 BradyCubes08
44.  580 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  578 Natanael
46.  563 Dragos Cadariu
47.  559 Axel Lönnstedt
48.  549 Trig0n
49.  543 remopihel
50.  538 twoj_stary_pijany
50.  538 NathanaelCubes
52.  537 GTGil
52.  537 OwenB
54.  536 Parke187
55.  531 ExultantCarn
56.  516 DesertWolf
57.  511 weatherman223
58.  510 Ontricus
59.  494 jvier
60.  493 Henry Lipka
61.  490 Rollercoasterben
62.  488 ARandomCuber
63.  479 Sub1Hour
64.  474 Legomanz
64.  474 xyzzy
66.  473 SpiFunTastic
67.  472 Cheng
68.  469 Liam Wadek
69.  468 2016LAIL01
69.  468 V.Kochergin
71.  455 Nicos
72.  447 Kit Clement
73.  444 zhata
74.  443 mikiwow123
75.  442 Dylan Swarts
76.  430 Dylan is nub
77.  429 [email protected]
78.  427 Zeke Mackay
79.  420 [email protected]
80.  418 begiuli65
81.  399 MartinN13
82.  394 Alpha cuber
83.  392 eyeball321
84.  388 Antto Pitkänen
84.  388 swankfukinc
86.  382 theos
87.  379 Underwatercuber
88.  361 Matthew d
89.  353 YubNub
89.  353 Koen van Aller
91.  349 TheNoobCuber
92.  348 Mateusz Kozioł
93.  345 VIBE_ZT
94.  343 Varun Mohanraj
95.  341 Immolated-Marmoset
96.  329 tavery343
97.  328 bennettstouder
98.  321 T1_M0
99.  313 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  309 ngmh
101.  307 d2polld
102.  304 scarrillo_cuber
102.  304 ThatLucas
104.  297 Coinman_
105.  294 Comvat
106.  293 oliver sitja sichel
107.  289 Angry_Mob
108.  285 abhijat
109.  281 DhruvA
110.  279 BraydenTheCuber
111.  269 qT Tp
112.  264 PingPongCuber
112.  264 AidanNoogie
114.  263 KingCanyon
115.  255 20luky3
116.  254 OHboi
117.  250 JakubDrobny
117.  250 monstercuber
119.  247 Ian Pang
120.  240 Billybong378
120.  240 Andrew_Rizo
122.  239 MarixPix
122.  239 sigalig
124.  229 Petri Krzywacki
125.  225 RandomPerson84
125.  225 147Cubing
127.  224 topppits
128.  221 Keenan Johnson
128.  221 TheCubingAddict980
130.  220 CalamityCubes
130.  220 One Wheel
132.  218 MatsBergsten
133.  207 pizzacrust
134.  205 speedcube.insta
135.  198 GarethBert11
136.  197 [email protected]
137.  195 BenChristman1
138.  194 danvie
139.  191 JoXCuber
139.  191 Jacck
141.  188 Michael DeLaRosa
142.  187 taco_schell
143.  186 YoAkshYo
144.  185 revaldoah
145.  184 mhcubergamer
146.  181 Mike Hughey
146.  181 MrCuberLP
148.  179 [email protected]
149.  177 2017LAMB06
150.  175 Zach Clark
151.  173 Dr.Cubic
152.  172 UnknownCanvas
153.  171 John Benwell
154.  167 [email protected]
155.  162 OJ Cubing
156.  154 Deadloxz
157.  151 DP Cuber
157.  151 thatkid
159.  147 Aadil- ali
160.  146 Caleb Arnette
161.  138 CaptainCuber
162.  137 Cuber2113
163.  134 Cuz Red
163.  134 SonofRonan
165.  133 wearephamily1719
166.  128 Jmuncuber
167.  126 Thelegend12
168.  118 DumplingMaster
169.  114 Kejepsi
170.  105 Cooki348
171.  103 RKBcubes
172.  98 oliviervlcube
172.  98 Isaac Latta
174.  96 MrLunarWolf
175.  88 nikodem.rudy
176.  76 SpeedCubeReview
177.  74 freshcuber.de
177.  74 Wabbly
179.  72 Manatee 10235
180.  71 ZZ'er
181.  69 Lvl9001Wizard
182.  66 sporteisvogel
183.  58 icarneiro
184.  56 hollower147
185.  54 Squall
186.  50 DarkSavage
186.  50 Nayano
188.  47 dhafin
189.  42 Vraj95Soni
189.  42 SoaringAscent
191.  39 leudcfa
192.  37 hyperbannanas
193.  36 Lux
194.  35 PxCubing
194.  35 Cuberstache
196.  34 Teh Keng Foo
196.  34 WoowyBaby
198.  33 alki_sidossis
199.  32 ColorfulPockets
199.  32 Sovereign49
201.  31 Theo Leinad
202.  28 Jack314
203.  27 João Vinicius
204.  26 Bogdan
205.  24 RyuKagamine
206.  23 MarkA64
207.  22 elimescube
208.  20 thecubingwizard
208.  20 Keroma12
208.  20 PetrusQuber
208.  20 OriEy
212.  14 lilhotpocket.sr
212.  14 yovliporat
214.  9 daniel678
214.  9 TJSteel
216.  7 M O
217.  5 Chiggers
218.  4 Greycube
219.  3 Color Cuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2019)

219 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 203.

That means our winner this week is *João Vinicius!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

